# Montecristo White Especiale No. 3 Cigar Review - Nice mild cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

A really nice mild smoke. I got alot of smoke for such a light smoke. It had a nice mild flavor, but didn't impress me enough to spend the money on...

Read the full review here: Montecristo White Especiale No. 3 Cigar Review - Nice mild cigar


----------

